
Developers successfully pushed Chef Software into starting to cut ties with ICE - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/no-source-code-for-evil-developers-pressure-chef-software-to-cut-ties-with-ice/
======
metalliqaz
discussed many times already on HN, most notably here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21049822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21049822)

